# Sticky  Help Needed Please



## AUSSIE1

Please help! 
I am due to start my first cycle of IVF/ICSI at the end of July and I am so confused. I have had a search on the site for something to help me but cannot find anything. I am desperate to get started but my job is very stressful and I will need to get someone to cover for me when I need time off. I know this is definitely not an exact science but can anyone help me out with an approx calender of events. I believe I am going on the antagonist regime (does anyone have any advice or more info on this regime that could help me?)  and would love to be able to know a brief outline of approx when I start injecting, how many scans roughly I need to go for, roughly when eggs are collected
and implanted. I am afraid without this I will be stressed to the hilt and will be no good for an IVF cycle anyway.
Would love to hear from someone as soon as you can.
Thanks


----------



## Kushtaka

Do you know which clinic you are going to receive treatment under?  I ask because treatment's vary... and they can give you a specific timeline.

I have had the long and short protocols, for example.  They both started with birth control (I know seems counter-intuitive) for 3 weeks.  Then injections with one drug, then they added in another.  It was at this point that the scans began ~ every few days to check the progress of my follicles and uterine lining.  The scans were basically two weeks, and then collection and transfer the following week.  So short protocol:  3 weeks boring, 2 weeks injections & lots of scans, next week procedures.  Then the two week wait, where you are supposed to rest, relax, and not lift anything over 10 pounds.  The difference with the long protocol was another week added in of just the first drug.  I took off work three days at the end for collection, a day off, and implantation.  Implantation actually only took about 15 minutes, but I did acupuncture before and spent the rest of the day trying not to obsess.

Now, all this being said, this is my clinic's usual protocol.  They can vary considerably based on the clinic, your test results, and your response to the therapy.  This tends to be a rather stressful event in all our lives.  The boring part is being back on birth control as they take over your system.  Then some people cope better with the drugs than others.  That will be the personal part of all this that no one can answer for you.

Bottom line ~ call the clinic and ask.

Good luck!  Lisa


----------



## twiglets

Hi Aussie1,

It`s totally understandable you being nervous about your first cycle. Especially as your job is stressful at the moment you would want to plan things beforehand. 
If you are going to be on the antagonist protocol, that would be the short protocol I would imagine as opposed to the long protocol (which mainly involves a down regulating stage of about 1-2weeks before stimmulation). So, the short protocol should be more convenient for you. You may need to be on the pill to regulate your cycle or to make sure no cysts are formed in the ovaries before tx, the month before starting tx. Once you start stimmulations the whole cycle should take about 2 weeks until EC and as of ET it would be another approx 2 weeks until test day. Best to take some leave after ET until your test day if you can as most clinics suggest it.

Just found this website as an example for an antagonist protocol for you which also has the time scales included:

http://www.ivfmd.net/Treatment/treatment2.htm

All clinics may vary with timescales and medication, so best to ask the nurses at your clinic of exact details. Will you not be having a pre-treatment appointment with the nurses soon especially as this is your first cycle?

Good luck and hope that helps!
Roses xxx

/links


----------

